# TV Show Bass Tech



## pbw (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone ever watch this? its like mtv's pimp my ride sorta.
https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/news/story?page=g_tv_desc_BASS_Tech


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

I watch it when I catch it on tv. Sometime they pimp them so much though, You would hate to fish out of them. I like the show.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

I finally found a use for DVR I record those early morning fishing shows.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> I finally found a use for DVR I record those early morning fishing shows.


Im thinking of investing in one of those, after the LCD Santa brings home....hopefully.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > I finally found a use for DVR I record those early morning fishing shows.
> ...



My wife works 2nd shift so she uses it like crazy. I'd love a bigger TV, we just have a 25 inch flat crt.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



Us too, I work days, she works nights. I hear you man, 2 dinosaur 27 inch, 300 pound, cancer causing, back breaking CRTS for us too.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Is she a nurse too? during our move the tvs sucked.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that show but I always miss it.

Rather than springing for a Tivo I've considered building a PVR but my "donor" pc is crap.


----------



## redbug (Oct 1, 2007)

I watch bass tech once in a while.. i liked the trailer mod they did it would sure come in handy for those long trips to tournies i could bring more tackle with me..

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

That was a nice trailer$ The one with the built in air and compartments?


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> Is she a nurse too? during our move the tvs sucked.



No she is not a nurse, She does admitting in the hospital. Works out well. We dont need baby sitters and stuff.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

This episode https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/news/story?page=g_tv_BASS_Tech_Jan06_Show6

?


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, That thing is a beast. Completely useless for local lake trips. LOL. But perfect for a touring pro.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a nurse too? during our move the tvs sucked.
> ...




Cool.


----------

